# Photos iPhone > 9999



## knight2000 (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
j'espère poster dans la bonne section du forum, sinon merci d'avance au modérateur pour le déplacement 

Je suis quelque peu embêté et vous sollicite afin d'avoir des conseils : je suis depuis maintenant plusieurs années sur iOS, et je transfère mes photos sur mon Mac mini faisant office de serveurs de fichiers. 

J'ai deux questions :
- je transférais jusqu'à présent mes photos avec l'utilitaire "Transfert d'images", puis je déplace les photos dans des dossiers/sous-dossiers via le Finder. La fonctionnalité de transfert AirDrop permet-elle de transférer les images convenablement ou sont-elles réduites pour un transfert plus rapide ?

- j'ai désormais dépassé les 9999 photos, et je me retrouve désormais avec des photos nommées IMG_0012 par exemple, la numérotation est repartie depuis le début ! Je vais donc me retrouver avec des doublons ! Comment faites-vous pour ranger vos photos ? Je précise que je n'utilise pas l'app "Photos" sur MacOS, mais uniquement un système de rangement dossiers/sous-dossiers dans le Finder, avec lequel je m'y retrouve (normal, c'est ma logique de classement).

Bref, help ?!...

Merci la communauté !


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Je renomme toujours mes photos , tu as une option renommer par lot  dans le finder 
tu remplaces IMG_ par  darkvador-


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Merci roquebrune pour l'astuce, je peux  me servir de cette option par lot pour envisager de les renommer avec un 1 en début de nombre (ex:IMG_10012 pour la photo IMG_0012).

Pourquoi la numérotation est repartie du début ? Est-ce un comportement normal d'iOS ?
Comment faites-vous votre classement de photos ? Dossier/Sous-dossier ou tout est dans l'app Photos ?


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Oui bien sûr on peut renommer avec incrémentation de 1 
Il y a plusieurs options
Mon classement:
Par années:
2019
2918
...
Ensuite en sous dossier le lieu ou un nom évocateur comme un thème
Montagne
Paris
Alentours
...
Et dans ce sous dossier je renomme toutes les photos du nom du sous dossier plus le numéro de la photo
Ça donne :
2018->Paris->paris-0524,paris-0525,...


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Pour le retour à zéro de la numérotation ça ne vient pas de IOS mais du firmware du capteur
Tous les appareils photo que je connais reparte à sera après 9999


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Merci roquebrune  !
Pour ma part je fais theme/annee/photos, soit Anniversaire/Moi/2019/IMG_xxxx

Mais je n'ai jamais été confronté à ce renouvellement de numérotation car à chaque changement d'iPhone, je repartais sur une nouvelle configuration, donc nouvelle numérotation. Mais voilà trois iPhone que je renouvelle en conservant les données de l'ancien, ce qui me confronte à cette rotation de numéro des photos et fait donc réfléchir sur ce nouveau nommage à prévoir.

Donc à chaque transfert de photo sur votre mac, vous procédez à cette action de renommer les photos ?


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Je les renomme à chaque transfert que ce soit iPhone ou appareil photo , si on commence à prendre du retard après c’est infernal, on se retrouve avec des milliers de photos à trier renommer


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Mais j'ai plusieurs photos à ranger sur un même évènement, et cela tombe sur le renouvellement de la numérotation... d'où l'ouverture de ce sujet.
Je vais devoir laisser IMG_1xxxx et passer sur une numérotation à 5 chiffres à votre avis ? Cela sera peut-être plus simple ? 
Va pas falloir que je l'oublie, et avoir les yeux en face des trous lors de mon rangement !


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

je n'aime pas changer le nombre car c'est l'identifiant de la photo en quelque sorte, et je trouve plus directe la lecture d'un mot clefs au lieu de img_


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

D'accord je comprends, mais je vais avoir plusieurs dossiers où mon problème de numération va se profiler, les dernières photos vont se retrouver en IMG_0030 par exemple, alors que des plus anciennes dans ce même dossier sont en IMG_9700 (/Famille/2019 par exemple).
Donc mauvaise gestion du rangement par le Finder, car aucune option dans celui-ci ne permet le tri par date de prise de vue, seulement par date de création ou modification...
Ou alors il faut que je revois entièrement mon classement, mais depuis toutes ces années je n'ai pas envie de tout bousculer non plus...


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Ou alors installer un classeur comme Lightroom 
C’est ce que j’ai aussi


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Ok, je vais voir merci pour ces conseils roquebrune

Utilisez-vous AirDrop ou passez-vous systématiquement par "Transfert d'images" ?


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Je récupères les photos de l’iPhone dans mon mac soit directement dans iCloud quand il y en a peu
Sinon avec imazing


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Ok, je reste donc avec la méthode à l'ancienne. Pas de sujet probant sur la perte ou non de qualité via AirDrop, utilisons donc "Transfert d'images"


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Hello 
Je suis photographe probablement comme toi.
De base je force LightRoom à me renommer les photos en AAMMJJ-HHMMSS-######

Lorsque je dois manipuler des gros lots de fichiers j'aime utiliser : Rename X








						‎Rename X
					

‎Rename X is powerful, easy and secure. The combination of a clear preview, the ability to undo and the use of presets makes it the best rename utility. Best price too.  Rename X is updated regularly based on user feedback.  Feel free to contact us for questions and suggestions at...



					apps.apple.com
				




T'as une option pour reprendre la numération à partir de la valeur que tu veux.

En espérant que çà te dépanne, mais pas certain du coup ...


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Oui Lightroom est quand meme un outil assez indispensable pour un photographe

si je veux renommer avec des parametres qui sont dans exif  je le fais en php, j'ai un code uniquement pour ca


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2019)

Merci tabasko pour le soft, je vais jeter un oeil


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Chris K (9 Novembre 2019)

knight2000 a dit:


> J'ai deux questions :
> - je transférais jusqu'à présent mes photos avec l'utilitaire "Transfert d'images", puis je déplace les photos dans des dossiers/sous-dossiers via le Finder. La fonctionnalité de transfert AirDrop permet-elle de transférer les images convenablement ou sont-elles réduites pour un transfert plus rapide ?



AirDrop ne change pas la nature et la qualité du fichier que tu transfères. Que ça soit un document, une vidéo ou une image.



knight2000 a dit:


> - j'ai désormais dépassé les 9999 photos, et je me retrouve désormais avec des photos nommées IMG_0012 par exemple, la numérotation est repartie depuis le début ! Je vais donc me retrouver avec des doublons ! Comment faites-vous pour ranger vos photos ? Je précise que je n'utilise pas l'app "Photos" sur MacOS, mais uniquement un système de rangement dossiers/sous-dossiers dans le Finder, avec lequel je m'y retrouve (normal, c'est ma logique de classement).



J’ajoute systématiquement (automatiquement) la date de prise de vue dans le nom de mes fichiers. On n’est jamais à l’abris d’un doublon dans le numéro de séquence d’une photo. Mes fichiers sont donc nommés ainsi :
- Prefix-DatePriseDeVueFournieParLeBoitier-NumeroSequenceDeLaPhotoFourniParLeBoitier

Peu importe si, à un moment donné, j’ai des doublons dans le numéro de séquence, le nom de mes fichiers est forcément unique de toute façon.

Je stocke les photos dans des dossiers ayant l’arborescence suivante : ANNÉE / MOIS / NomEvenementRelatifAuxPhotosPrises.


----------



## knight2000 (10 Novembre 2019)

Merci Chris K pour l'info sur AirDrop.

Pour votre hommage des fichiers, pouvez-vous me donner un exemple ?
Quand vous dites que vous ajoutez automatiquement la date de prise de vue dans le nom de vos fichiers, vous passez par Automator ?


----------



## Chris K (10 Novembre 2019)

knight2000 a dit:


> Merci Chris K pour l'info sur AirDrop.
> 
> Pour votre hommage des fichiers, pouvez-vous me donner un exemple ?
> Quand vous dites que vous ajoutez automatiquement la date de prise de vue dans le nom de vos fichiers, vous passez par Automator ?



Je travaille désormais sur iPad. J’utilise donc un « Raccourci » qui me fait ça très bien (pas de problème pour récupérer la date de prise de vue dans le fichier, par contre je dois bidouiller un peu pour le numéro de séquence que j’extrais directement dans le nom d’origine du fichier).

Si j’ai une photo intitulée IMG_0012 par exemple, prise le 10/11/2019 j’obtiens un fichier intitulé CHK-20191110-0012
(CHK étant mes propres initiales).

Quand je bossais sur Mac, j’utilisais Lightroom : le « renommage » des fichiers (et leur stockage là où je voulais) se faisaient au moment de l’importation dans Lightroom avec des règles que j’avais pré définies dans le logiciel même.

Est-ce possible par Automator ? Ça je ne sais pas (pas certain qu’il existe une action automator qui extrait les metadonnées des images pour y récupérer la date de prise de vue par exemple) . Peut être en passant par AppleScript (Mais là faudrait poser la question dans la rubrique adéquate de ce forum).


----------



## knight2000 (11 Novembre 2019)

Ok je vois. Quoiqu'il en soit, il semblerait que renommer les fichiers soit la solution pérenne quoi qu'il advienne.
Rien dans Automator en effet sur les métadonnées des photos. Ceci dit, il est possible de renommer les fichiers rapidement soit avec Automator soit avec l'option du Finder expliquée par roquebrune, je vais donc me passer de la date de prise de vue.
Je pense donc prendre IMG_0012 que je renommerai en IMG_10012, et dans 10000 photos, je passerais à IMG_20012.

Ou alors utiliser l'app Photos, mais j'aime bien savoir où et comment sont stockées mes photos


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2019)

Je renomme à peu près comme ça mes fichiers mais à partir des données de exifs avec du code en php 
Hélas pas sur iPad


----------



## knight2000 (11 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune cette méthode est un peu trop poussée pour mon usage


----------

